# Happy New Year to Everyone here !



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I pray that 2012 brings nothing but Good Health, Love, and true Happiness to all of you !!

Polly

_HAPPY NEW YEAR _hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

polly said:


> I pray that 2012 brings nothing but Good Health, Love, and true Happiness to all of you !!
> 
> Polly
> 
> _HAPPY NEW YEAR _hugs4


And the same to you, dear one! Good health #1 on the list!


----------



## Sharon (Mar 30, 2011)

Wishing you and everyone here the same.
Sharon


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, and wishing you the same.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomorrow, in addition to being New Years Eve, is also my husband's 76th birthday! His parents had been married 14 years and his mother had always been told she couldn't have children..._but surprise, surprise!_! :ashamed0003:

We, as a group, represent people who have dealt or are currently dealing with every imaginable aspect of thyroid disease and I have learned so much here. I've whined, fussed, laughed, cried - and come to really enjoy and appreciate our sense of community.

I truly hope everyone has the best possible 2012!!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy birthday to your husband, I DClaire! My husband had his 50th on Jan. 1!

Renee


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday to your hubby! DH & I were married 14 years when DS came along, after many false starts.

I agree, I appreciate our community. Happy healthy New Year to you too!


----------

